# Pundamilia nyererei is holding what to do with the rest?



## wadman (Mar 4, 2010)

i think my Pundamilia nyererei is holding.( i would like to try and raise the fry) it is in a 75 gallon tank with 1 other female and 1 male. what should i do? put just the female that is holding in the 15 gallon till the fry come out? this will only leave the 1 male and 1 female together and i am worried this male will chase her to death. i have a 125 gallon tank with 16 munbas in it 6 yellow labs, 6 Metriaclima estherae (red zebra) and a 4 Melanchromis cyaneorhabdos. i could put the 2 in there i have been told? i all ready know i should have 4 females with this one male and am working on that. but what should i do right now? thanks


----------



## wadman (Mar 4, 2010)

some fry tank setups i found.

http://www.malawicichlidhomepage.com/aq ... ytank.html

http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?/to ... r-newbies/

i still need to know how to split there 3 up.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi 
normally vics hold from 15 to 21 days at 25Ã‚Â°C temp, yu should wait until yu see some brown color in the holding female throat, when yu see this, it says that the wrigglers are old enough to be spit.
xris


----------



## wadman (Mar 4, 2010)

she might have lost them? ate them? spit them? or some thing she is not looking big in the mouth any more. to bad. i wanted some fry.


----------



## wadman (Mar 4, 2010)

ok the other Pundamilia nyererei is holding now. i put her in a 10 gallon by her self. she has been holding for 2 weeks or less so we will see what happens. now all i have is one male and one female in the 75 gallon, i hope he don't chase her to death.

should i put any thing in the 10 gallon tank so the mom don't eat them? maybe some of those small tight plants?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Yes it helps.
xris


----------



## wadman (Mar 4, 2010)

she just had her first batch. i just found out tonight. i went to feed her and seen a little fry. then i looked and seen her put about 10 back in her mouth. i watched for 20 min and nothing. then i left for ten mins and when i came back they where out and swimming on the bottom. so she sucked them pack up again. should i strip her or let her be with them in this 10 gallon by her self? i want to keep as many as i can alive. thanks


----------



## wadman (Mar 4, 2010)

when should i remove the Pundamilia nyererei mother from the fry? she had them naturally and i don't think she ate any but could she turn and eat them all? should i strip her now or leave here in there? thanks


----------



## shaguars7 (Apr 12, 2009)

if you want to keep as many s possible i would strip her and remove her.


----------



## Garrett76zt (Feb 20, 2010)

Good luck with the fry! I have Nyererei myself, beautiful fish!


----------



## wadman (Mar 4, 2010)

i think i only got 5 fry. there is a lot of small fake plants in there right now that i want to leave in there it looks like they like them. there always under or in them.


----------



## wadman (Mar 4, 2010)

i can count 8 now there fun to watch grow.


----------

